
Heads up, Intel: TSMC cranks up ARM chip to 3GHz - protomyth
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57427681-92/heads-up-intel-tsmc-cranks-up-arm-chip-to-3ghz/
======
geoffhill
From the press release:

> _"At 3.1 GHz this 28HPM dual-core processor implementation is twice as fast
> as its counterpart at TSMC 40nm under the same operating conditions."_

I assume power consumption is not being counted as an operating condition.
Usually power consumption scales super-linearly with frequency, correct? (Can
any overclockers out there confirm this?)

